
Show HN: DateNight.Media – Combine two movies to get great recommendations - dbachrach
https://datenight.media
======
dbachrach
I helped build this with our team at MediaHound to solve a really simple
problem - finding a movie to watch that my wife and I will both like.

We would love for you to check it out and give us some feedback - try a few
combinations of movies and filter by your favorite sources.

We are using our new API - The Entertainment Graph
[[https://developer.mediahound.com](https://developer.mediahound.com)] to
power the site. Looking forward to your feedback and answering any questions!

------
pavornyoh
Is it strange I find 2 new accounts created and praising just this platform?
Never mind, just my suspicious mind at work I suppose.. :)

~~~
droffel
Two new accounts created within the same hour, with a single comment each, on
a post that isn't on the first few pages of HN, both of whose comments contain
two exclamation marks as their only punctuation? I think you might be right to
be suspicious..

------
higinbizzle
What a terrific idea! Now my girlfriend and I don't have to quibble about what
movie to watch!

------
andywinningham
This is sweet! Going to save lots of time fighting over Lord of the Rings vs.
Step Up III!

------
minimaxir
Don't create sockpuppets to comment/upvote.

